# Solved: ESET Smart Secuity won't update



## andrea87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have ESET Smart Security on my home computer and since 8th November it hasn't been able to update.

The password and username are both correct and the internet connection is fine. 

I have ESET Smart Security installed on my laptop which has been updating fine. 

Does anyone have any idea why this is happening?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't have ESS but do use NOD32 AV. Recently, there have been delays in some NOD32 updates which I assumed were due to server overload etc. until I noticed that the update at bootup sometimes didn't happen. I have always been able to update manually when the automatic option didn't work.

There is a thread on this subject on the new Eset Security Forum which you may (or may not) find informative; https://forum.eset.com/topic/1332-virus-signature-updates/ In my case, upgrading to version 7.0.302.26 seems to have cleared the 'problem'.


----------



## andrea87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you! That thread was very informative and helped me fixed the problem. Thanks again.


----------

